# Emotional Affair



## AcrosstheUniverse (Aug 19, 2013)

Everyone's case is different as every person and every marriage is different. I am so hurt right now and I just don't know what to do anymore.

In December I was called to another state because my mother was in the hospital and wasn't supposed to make it through the weekend. She made it and I had to make the hardest decision of my life. I decided to stay there to care for her for a while. Which meant my husband had to drive our 3 children ages 10, 11, 13 up to me. He would be alone at home working in a state 1,000 miles away. We have been separated before quite a lot. He is former military. We also spent a year apart while he took a new job 3 states away and I stayed to sell our house. We have always made it through with no problems. Oh sure we've been stressed, but no infidelities or even thoughts of it. We've been married 14 years last January, together for 16 this October.

I ended staying at my moms for 6 months. I thought we were doing very well. I had no suspicions of anything going on. I was stressed with everything up by me and he was always my ear, though as a man he thinks it's his job to make things better, so never could be just an ear. Eventually we would argue on our calls. But nothing new as we have fought since the day we started dating. It is our stubborn natures.

I became worried in April when something physical was not able to happen for him on a visit out to me. I immediately thought the worst and he swore there was no one else. He was just tired and stressed. He wasn't sleeping, and wasn't eating because he was so depressed without us. 

2 months later in June I came home. My husband and I were youth leaders in our church. When I left they needed someone to fill in for me. They found a nice young woman 3 years younger than me with 4 kids and married. I never thought anything of it. Was happy they found someone. That's all I really heard of her. Husband said she really didn't do much, just was a body to fill in really. Then 2 weeks before I come back she starts sending emails to the church and our council with tons of ideas for the next year. All of a sudden she is contacting me trying to make friends. Ok nice she wants to get to know me since I'm coming back. But she is constantly contacting my husband while he is with me and my family 1,000 miles away on our vacation before he brings me home. I was not happy or comfortable with that and felt there was something wrong.

Fast forward a few days and we are home. She is still calling him a couple times a day for various reasons and he finally tells me they have become friends. On Sunday I asked him to staop talking to her outside of youth group because when I saw them together they were way beyond chummy and I got an extremely sick feeling. He promised he would stop. 2 days later I found out he had been on facebook with her all day monday and had texted her 75 times that day! Texted and called her the next day as well. So I went into my phone records and pulled up the last week. He had sworn to me he hadn't talked or texted to her at all the past week except for the 3 times I knew about. The day after we had gotten home he had a business trip to California for 3 days. In the phone records I found out he had called and talked to her 3 times that first day and once was for over an hour! Then the second night he was up till 3 am texting back and forth with her! He swears he was trying to get her to break off the friendship at that time and didn't tell mne because he didn't want to upset me. But you don't talk that long and for 2 days. You break it off and that's that. 

So on Wed a friend of mine from church starts feeding me information that I had known nothing about. The woman was alone at my house with my husband at least once a week. She would bring him food, do his laundry. I had never met this woman.

My husband and I had a very long discussion that night after all I had found out. I told him either he comes clean and tells me EVERYTHING or I was taking the children and divorcing him. He told me everything according to him. He even was called on 2 occasions in the middle of the night to take her and her daughter to the emergency room because her daughter was having an asthma attack. Why couldn't her husband take them? Why couldn't she take her daughter or call an ambulance? We live 8 miles from this woman. 

I was so incredibly hurt. My husband continued to tell me that this was just a friendship. Yet he kept every bit of it from me for 6 months. I knew nothing about it. He swears nothing physical every happened. He said he hugged her a couple times. He said one afternoon she came over and sat with him on our couch and cried over how awful her husband was and he held her hand. She came over on several occasions crying for that reason. But nothing physical happened. He swears to me.

I told him to end it. He was supposed to have ended it a week and a half before. He had said he already had, but continued it in secret. She called me a bully when I told her she was to no longer have any communications with my husband. She said I was being paranoid and that nothing was going on.

Yet she has kept all his texts and facebook messages. She refuses to let me read them becausr they would incriminate them, but they never did anything wrong. My husband deleted every text and message he got as soon as he got them. He is very good about covering his tracks. 

This happened 2 months ago. I am still having a hard time getting over it. He is having a hard time getting hard. So I have a very hard time believing that nothing physical ever happened.

I lost all my friends through this. All my friends were at that church and we can no longer attend that church because she refuses to leave the church. The pastors know what happened and are still allowing her to lead the youth. My husband and I stepped down and left because I cannot be in the same room as that woman. Now as I said we live 8 miles from her which means running into her at stores and even school as our older children attend the same school. 

I am having a hard time getting through this and divorce has crossed my mind so many times.

He says he has not had any contact with her since that day. He called her and told her it was over. Even though he promised he wouldn't even do that. His promises have been broken at every turn. I cannot believe anything he says to me. I have lost all trust in him. I have no family or friends here. He was always the one I went to when things were hard, when I was sad. But this time it's him that has hurt me. I can't just leave for a while because I'm terrified he'll just go back to her.

I have no way of knowing he isn't meeting her at work, he works 30 miles away. I have no way of knowing he isn't calling her from work or seeing her on the way to or from work. I can't believe him when he says he isn't. I am so hurt by this and I have no idea what to do. We;ve been married 14 years and he's always been faithful. This was an extremely emotional relationship that he had for 6 months when I really needed him. I'm sure a 1 night stand would hurt immensely, but it usually doesn't mean anything emotionally and it's just to feel physical mostly. He left me emotionally for 6 months and then for 2 weeks lied about ending it. So how do I know he really has ended it? 

2 months later and I'm still checking phone records, email, facebook. Still checking to see where she was throughout the week. Can someone get through this? Can a marriage be fixed after this? 

I'm a stay at home mom. Never held a job. Divorce is the scariest thing in the world for me.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

He hugged her several times. Why?

Polygraph.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Sad thing is that it's always more than what they admit to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foghorn (Sep 10, 2012)

"Hugged" usually means more than hugging. It's called Trickle Truth. Betraying spouses usually let out little bits of the truth at a time... like that would make the ultimate truth less hurtful.

At the very least, he's up to his eyeballs in an emotional affair. I don't think he's made the "internal break" with her nor has he tried to reconnect and Reconcile with you.

Have you asked him to write a No Contact letter? He's cost you your feelings of safety and security, and a lot of your local (church) social support. He should do that immediately, and then keep to it.

Have you discussed this "friendship" with the other woman's husband? 

I am sorry you are here.  it's very fishy.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

AcrosstheUniverse said:


> But nothing physical happened. He swears to me.


This is maybe the most foolproof sign of cheating on this forum.

I have never seen a thread here where the suspected cheater "swore" they weren't cheating and they actually weren't cheating. It's a physical affair.

Did he swear on the lives of your kids, or his parents?


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

AcrosstheUniverse said:


> I have no way of knowing he isn't meeting her at work, he works 30 miles away. I have no way of knowing he isn't calling her from work or seeing her on the way to or from work. I can't believe him when he says he isn't.


There are ways. Buy a voice-activated recorder and some heavy-duty Velcro and put in under the seat of his car. GPS his car. Look in the trunk of his car, under the seat, in the glove box for a burner phone. Look at the credit card bills. Look at the bank statement for cash withdrawals.

He's having sex with her. Guys don't send that many texts or facebook messages to friends - of either sex - unless they are having sex with them or trying to have sex with them.

Put yourself in her shoes - she accused you of cheating with her husband - and you still had copies of all the messages - wouldn't you show them all to her, put her mind at ease? The reason you are not allowed to see them is because he either said horrible things about you in them or they are evidence of their cheating, most likely both.

They have not stopped seeing each other. What time does he have that you can't account for? Lunch hours? Going into work early, coming home late? Taking an hour to go to the store to pick up a gallon of milk?


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

Will_Kane said:


> He's having sex with her. Guys don't send that many texts or facebook messages to friends - of either sex - unless they are having sex with them or trying to have sex with them.


You've known your husband for 16 years. Has he ever had a "friend" that he talked to this much? Even you?


----------



## AcrosstheUniverse (Aug 19, 2013)

He hugged her because she was emotionally distraught over how her husband treats her and her kids. So when she left he hugged her.

My husband is a very nice guy. He's the good samaritan who stops on the side of the road for everyone. He gives hugs to people at church as well. 

However in our entire marriage he's never had a female friend that was just his friend because he knows it crosses the line for me. This time he had a female friend and kept it a complete secret from me. 

The OW told her husband everything. He knew when she was coming over and what not. She didn't keep secrets from her husband. However she was very defensive when I texted her and asked her to stop contacting my husband.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

The fog is extremely powerful. I can tell you from personal experience that when a woman expresses affection to a man it is insanely difficult for him not to succumb. 

The fog cannot be felt through. It needs to be cut through. Tell him to man up or get out. 

I fear he may be lying about this being just an emotional ordeal. I hope I'm wrong, but I seldom am.


----------



## AcrosstheUniverse (Aug 19, 2013)

Will_Kane said:


> They have not stopped seeing each other. What time does he have that you can't account for? Lunch hours? Going into work early, coming home late? Taking an hour to go to the store to pick up a gallon of milk?



he goes to work and comes home. He doesn't go anywhere else without me. he is trying to reconcile. But he still says he never thought he was doing anything wrong at the time. Even though he was keeping it from me. He said she became such a good friend when he really needed a friend and he knew that if he told me I would be upset and ask him to quit the relationship which is what happened. he said that he even told her it would probably have to end when I came home.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

In your house alone and only hugged?
Im thinking burner phone.
Ugh here we go again. Reverse the sexes usually i deal with betrayed husbands. Time for the 007 instructions.

Your wife is acting funny. Her phone and email suddenly have passwords you don't know. She shuts down phone apps or changes windows on the computer whenever you enter the room. She is suddenly staying out until 2 to 5 in the morning. She has new single friends. She has lost weight and is dressing hotter to boot. Her ex contacted her 3 weeks ago and she wants “to meet to catch up at some public place” Any of this sound familiar? 

If you are reading this your gut is going crazy. “Relax”, in that there is a high liklihood that you are not crazy at least. “Your gut” is your basic instinct from the caveman period. There is something up with your mate. It is part of your mind built into you and in your DNA. You probably cant sleep. You are losing weight like crazy and are not hungry. Well if you are reading this and that is 90% of you reading this if its your first time... You are embarking on what is probably going to be the worst time of your life.

Chin up, yes I know it is damn near impossible to believe now, but I and the people at TAM here have taken dozens of men through this process. Some reconcile, most dont in the long run so be aware. Most of us hang around this grim grim place for a sense of “pay it forward” and “getting at the truth” Even in divorce, the long run the majority find love again... yes really. Often selecting a far far better future companion. Read poster BFF for a thread of disaster, divorce, recovery, and a new wonderful woman in his life. Younger and hotter, yes, but also one with better boundaries, often a far far better personality match. Oh and they get to go through that first time with her after the first I love you's have been exchanged. Just know, that for the majority, even if the marriage crashes, in six months, a year, maybe two you will wonder how you got so far so fast and how great your new life is. You will also be MUCH MUCH stronger as a person.

So. Here are your instructions. Do this now. I dont mean next week. I mean make something up within the next day and GET IT DONE! Not looking will only prolong your agony.

NO MORE CONFRONTS!! Play dumb husband for a bit. Dont drive her further underground! Soft confronts RARELY WORK AND ONLY MAKE GETTING AT THE TRUTH HARDER!!! THIS PROLONGS YOUR AGONY! NEVER give up you get your intel from the VAR. You tell her, you always got your info from a PI or someone saw them. Hard confronts with overwhelming evidence to crush all resistance are the name of the game.

Buy 2 sony ICDPX312 voice activated recorders. Best Buy sells them for like 50 bucks. DO NOT BUY THE cheapies. USE LITHIUM batteries. We have examples of 25 hour recordings using them on these sony recorders. My icon IS a Sony ICDPX312. No I do not have stock in nor work for Sony.

Setup instructions are on page 19. Also good stuff on page 31.
Use 44K bit rate for balancing file size vs quality DO NOT USE 8K!!!!! Simply put. The higher the quality the better the sound and 8K sucks. ALSO. The higher the quality the more you can manipulate the mp3 in Audacity.
Set VOR "on" see page 38
See page 40 for adding memory if necessary
Play with it yourself to get familiar. TEST IT OUT 
Turn off the beep feature. Its on one of the menus. You can even play prevent defense by going to a dollar store, buying uber-cheapie earbuds, cut off the buds but put in the jack which will actually disable the speaker for additional protection.

Go to Walmart and buy heavy duty velcro.
This is one item: Velcro Heavy-Duty Hook and Loop Fastener: Office : Walmart.com
also
Purchase VELCRO Hook and Loop Fasteners, Sticky-Back, for less at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.

Use the velcro to attach the var under her seat UP INSIDE. SECURE IT WELL!!!!!! So well even a big bump wont knock it off. attach one side HD velcro from Walmart to back. USE BIG PIECE
attach other side HD velcro again UP INSIDE car seat. 

ATTACH THE CRAP out of it. It needs to stay put going over big potholes or railroad tracks.
I recommend exporting the sound files to your comp. The recorder is very cumbersome for playback.

Put the second VAR in whatever room she uses to talk in when you are not around. If you are a typical man, use your size advantage to put it someplace she cant reach, even on a chair. Beware spring cleaning season if she does it.

Usual warning. If you hear another man and perhaps a little kissing or... STOP Listening and have a trusted friend listen and tell you what went on. Knowing she is a cheat will kill you. Hearing her moan while another man is inside her will murder you to your very soul!!!!!! You are not strong enough to hear that. Dont try it. I know what I am talking about in this.

If you need clean up the recordings get Audacity. Its free from the internet. I have used it on var work for others here to remove things like engine noise. If needed, I have done var work for three men here. RDMU is the only one who has released some of the confidentiality. Read his second thread for my reliability and confidentiality. NEVER GIVE UP YOUR ELECTRONIC EVIDENCE. They were seen by a PI or something NOT your VAR!!

The ezoom GPS has been found to be easy to buy at Radio shack and useful.

Look for a burner phone. That is often why wives let the husband "see their phone"

Look for apps on her phone like words with friends. It has a non traceable texting feature.
Here is a list 25 Apps to Help You Cheat On Your Girlfriend | Complex


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

AcrosstheUniverse said:


> However in our entire marriage he's never had a female friend that was just his friend because he knows it crosses the line for me. This time *he had a female friend and kept it a complete secret from me*.
> 
> The OW told her husband everything. *He knew when she was coming over and what not. She didn't keep secrets from her husband*. However she was very defensive when I texted her and asked her to stop contacting my husband.


Two different ways that cheaters hide the affair. One is to completely hide it and lie about it, like your husband. Most cheaters prefer this method, I think. But sometimes it is easier, and if the cheater feels like their spouse trusts them, they just "hide it in plain sight" by introducing their affair partner as their friend, as their co-worker, etc.

You posted earlier that when you saw them together they were way too chummy.

To someone like me who has read these threads for a while, the signs of cheating are extremely obvious. Cheating is not an uncommon behavior, and just about all cheaters follow the same "script." Both your husband and other woman are following that script. Everything they are doing are making you objectively think they are cheating. The only reason you think they are not is because "why would they make it so obvious?" and "my husband has always been honest and loyal." 

All the objective evidence points to cheating. The only evidence against cheating is the denial of the cheaters.

You and your husband have lived through many difficulties. Separations due to his service, the kinds of problems that come with having kids, financial issues, problems with your families. I'm sure there are many difficult things you have had to say to each other over the years. Yet this one thing - a completely innocent friendship with some woman he teaches Sunday school with - is the source of so many lies and so many actions that just don't make a bit of sense - unless it is an affair - then it all makes sense.


----------



## AcrosstheUniverse (Aug 19, 2013)

He has given me all his passwords to everything even to his password keeper. he has given me his password to his phone and tablet. As far as I know he hasn't talked to her at all in 2 months.


----------



## ody360 (Feb 1, 2013)

Id say get a VAR.. Hide it in the car. Most cheaters will do there chatting in the car if they are still calling and speaking with the OW. Weightlifter has a good one and can recommend and probably explain it a lot better. 

I am also a victim of a strong EA. It does suck and you really have no way of really knowing. Trust is going to be the hardest thing for you to ever get back from him. He needs to really put forth the work in every way. Full transparency, allow you to gps track his phone ect. That is the one thing that made my getting over my WS EA was how remorseful she was. She did all the hard work and even when i would be obviously having a trigger moment she would comfort me and apologies for her mistake. In the end though it is only you who can decide if are going to be able to ever heal from this. You eventually will have to learn to let go to 90% but keep the 10% in storage. Know unfortunately we know are spouses are capable of doing what we couldn't ever possibly imagine. Plus you need to probably realize that your first marriage is over and its time to rebuild it all over again. 

As for if it went physical with what peops will hint at, you just need to use your own judgement to this. If you have no proof what so ever and he still stands his ground that its just a friends(EA) then not sure what else you can do. People recommend poly graphs. With what i have read is varying results. You can dwell over the fact of not knowing or make up your mind up, you wont know and maybe never will and decide if you want to R.. One thing about a proper R is you as well has to make attempts to heal and you need to forgive. If you cant forgive eventually resentment will settle in and that leads to hate. I do recommend going through and reading other peoples post of there betrayal. You will see a lot of good advise in those post as well. Yes it could of been physical but please dont let people on here panic you that it was. Become Sherlock Holmes and keep a low profile and keep your eye on him until you feel its time to stop the detective work and have all the proof and security you need make up your own mind on that. Also he is more likely to slip up if he thinks he is in the clear as well. Stories Ive read that has been the case as well. 

Yes you can recover from this, it just will take time and a lot of work, from him and as well yourself.


----------



## Iver (Mar 8, 2013)

AcrosstheUniverse said:


> The OW told her husband everything. He knew when she was coming over and what not. She didn't keep secrets from her husband. However she was very defensive when I texted her and asked her to stop contacting my husband.


How do you know this is true? Have you spoken with the OWs husband?

If not, then my guess is he knows nothing about this. 

I can't believe a husband is going to be OK with his wife marathon texting some dude. 

This just strikes me as unbelievable.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

AcrosstheUniverse said:


> Everyone's case is different as every person and every marriage is different. I am so hurt right now and I just don't know what to do anymore.
> 
> In December I was called to another state because my mother was in the hospital and wasn't supposed to make it through the weekend. She made it and I had to make the hardest decision of my life. I decided to stay there to care for her for a while. Which meant my husband had to drive our 3 children ages 10, 11, 13 up to me. He would be alone at home working in a state 1,000 miles away. We have been separated before quite a lot. He is former military. We also spent a year apart while he took a new job 3 states away and I stayed to sell our house. We have always made it through with no problems. Oh sure we've been stressed, but no infidelities or even thoughts of it. We've been married 14 years last January, together for 16 this October.
> 
> ...


As much as it pains me to say this, there is no question they have had an affair. He has repeatedly lied to you and the fact he worked so hard to cover his tracks confirms it. Not to mention the fact she refuses to show any of their messaging…

He, and they, continue to lie to you in a very vicious way. 

To me, you have been backed into a corner whereby you have to accept their affair or divorce him on account of infidelity.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

AcrosstheUniverse said:


> . But he still says he never thought he was doing anything wrong at the time. Even though he was keeping it from me.
> 
> 
> he said that he even told her it would probably have to end when I came home.


Ask him how he would feel if you did the same thing. How would he feel if YOU had a male 'friend' and you kept the extend of your 'friendship' a secret from HIM? That you went to HIS house to comfort HIM? That you hugged your male 'friend'? How would he have felt if he knew that you were standing right next to him what he was doing everything and saying everything he did and said to this woman? Would there have been some point that he would have been uncomfortable with you standing _right there_? 

Why would he tell her that "it" would probably have to end when you came home if he wasn't doing anything "wrong'? If he wasn't doing something "wrong" there would be nothing to "end". 

Vega


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Vega said:


> Why would he tell her that "it" would probably have to end when you came home if he wasn't doing anything "wrong'? If he wasn't doing something "wrong" there would be nothing to "end".
> 
> Vega


Precisely the observation I wanted to make. Whatever relationship they had he knew was so inappropriate and unacceptable to you that it would have to end on your return, OP.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

AcrosstheUniverse said:


> He has given me all his passwords to everything even to his password keeper. he has given me his password to his phone and tablet. As far as I know he hasn't talked to her at all in 2 months.


He has given you access to those things. Therefore, he will not use those things to communicate. There is no way to monitor all the various different ways that they could secretly communicate. This is called "taking it underground."

I take it from your posts that you believe him? Or at least want to believe him?

I don't know if this makes any difference to you, but you did post here looking for help. Many others have posted similar to you, and put up the same "wanting to believe in Santa Claus" type of reasons for why the obvious evidence did not point to cheating. I am hard-pressed to think of a single case where it didn't turn out to be cheating.

A little investigation without him knowing could help you know for certain. A voice-activated recorder in his car might turn up not a single sound but the radio. Or it may turn up him talking to her on the phone, saying, "we didn't cheat, why won't they believe us?" Or it may turn up him saying to her, "I gave her all my passwords, I think she really believes we really are just friends now. Still we have to keep our meetings a secret. You are so sexy, I can't wait to see you and ..."

Cheaters love to talk to each other in the car. It's a safe haven for them. Or so they think.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Iver said:


> How do you know this is true? Have you spoken with the OWs husband?
> 
> If not, then my guess is he knows nothing about this.
> 
> ...


I agree. You cannot believe what your husband is telling you right now. Not saying he's lying for sure, but you can't take what he says for truth without verifying it with another source.

Investigate everything. Call her husband.


----------



## AcrosstheUniverse (Aug 19, 2013)

Iver said:


> How do you know this is true? Have you spoken with the OWs husband?
> 
> If not, then my guess is he knows nothing about this.
> 
> ...


Her husband apparently ignores her. He has a best friend who is a woman who was an ex from HS. And she's ok with that. So she tells him everything. DH thinks that she told him mainly to try to make him jealous, but also to make sure he knew nothing was going on. She told the truth to her husband. My husband on the other hand lied and kept it all secret from me.


----------



## Iver (Mar 8, 2013)

AcrosstheUniverse said:


> Her husband apparently ignores her. He has a best friend who is a woman who was an ex from HS. And she's ok with that. So she tells him everything. DH thinks that she told him mainly to try to make him jealous, but also to make sure he knew nothing was going on. She told the truth to her husband. My husband on the other hand lied and kept it all secret from me.



Did you speak with the husband or is this information second hand? I can't tell from what you've written here.


----------



## AcrosstheUniverse (Aug 19, 2013)

it is information from my husband, her, and an outside source


----------



## AcrosstheUniverse (Aug 19, 2013)

I do not have contact info for her husband. They don't have a home phone


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

AcrosstheUniverse said:


> I do not have contact info for her husband. They don't have a home phone


I suggest going to their house and telling him they have had a full out affair and see how it goes from there.


----------



## Iver (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm sorry - I don't want to come across as combative - but I don't think you are in a position to trust your husband and this OW.

Depending on who the outside source; someone you know and trust is one thing but if it's a friend of the OW...oh well.

I don't see any avenue open other than making contact with the OW's husband.


----------



## Iver (Mar 8, 2013)

Meet with the OW's husband and ask him to get his wife's phone and review your husbands texts.

Don't inform you husband beforehand.


----------



## Busy Accountant (Mar 15, 2013)

DO NOT let your H know that you plan to contact OWH, if you decide tht is the route you are going to take.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree with all the others that this is definitely an affair & probably a physical one. It is also extremely probable that they are still talking to one another & seeing one another. There are so many ways to take this underground that it could be very hard for you to detect.

Definitely do the VAR in his car. If he's driving that far for work & he continues to talk to her, it will be when he's in the car.

Get the VAR, velcro it under the seat in his car and then wait a week. Try to act as natural as possible during this time. Other than that, your only shot at him coming truly clean is a poly.

Please take the advice here. Everyone here has heard it all before, over and over again - the same behavior, the same signs. People are predictable, in the good things and the bad.


----------



## AcrosstheUniverse (Aug 19, 2013)

How do you use a GPS locater on his vehicle or on his phone? I tried longitude and he was fully for it. But it cut out all the time. I read reviews and saw that unfortunately it's normal for that ap.


----------



## Iver (Mar 8, 2013)

Umm...if your husband knows there's a GPS tracker on his car wouldn't he just have the OW pick him up in her car?

Get the VAR in his car - check weightlifters recommendations (Sony)
for starters. (Velcro it under the seat. Maybe in the house if he has time their as well.) 

Also search for a burner phone - briefcase or car would be my guess.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

I am assuming he could be calling her from work?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

OP just follow my insructions. Im up to 20 cheaters caught now. GPS = buy ezoom from radio shack AND STOP TALKING TO HIM ABOUT IT!


----------

